
How I used Stack Overflow and GitHub to get dream job before 19 without degree - kuzirashi
https://medium.com/@danielkmak/how-i-used-stack-overflow-github-to-get-dream-job-before-19-without-degree-8cb5184e2bec
======
hobarrera
Congrats, really well done. TBH, most graduates would also need to do that to
get a job.

> I have no degree in IT

Regarding this; only a very small minority of the people I've worked with had
a degree. IT isn't really so degree-dominated around the world.

------
TomMarius
Congratulations. I know people (including myself) who got very cool tech jobs
when they were 15.

------
macscam
MORE MONEY AT A YOUNGER AGE

